# palemoon



## fernandel (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi!

I am using net-mgmt/synth for install ports and I have a problem with www/palemoon


```
-  Phase: extract
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===> Fetching all distfiles required by palemoon-27.6.1 for building
===>  Extracting for palemoon-27.6.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for MoonchildProductions-Pale-Moon-27.6.1_Release_GH0.tar.gz.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: patch-depends
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: patch
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  Patching for palemoon-27.6.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for palemoon-27.6.1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to media/libnestegg/src/align.h.rej
=> FreeBSD patch patch-media_libnestegg_src_align.h failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es)  patch-browser-app-nsBrowserApp.cpp patch-browser_installer_Makefile.in patch-bug1267513 patch-bug1330119 patch-bug1336791 patch-bug847568 patch-bug991253 patch-config-baseconfig.mk applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/www/palemoon
```

I did install Palemoon befeo came in the ports withount problem (make install).

Thank you.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 23, 2017)

Try the following command:

`poudriere bulk -j packages -p freebsd www/firefox`

Should solve your problems.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 23, 2017)

fernandel 

There had an update of the all gecko stuff, including www/palemoon, with some WRKSRC re-work. May worth to test it.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 24, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> fernandel
> 
> There had an update of the all gecko stuff, including www/palemoon, with some WRKSRC re-work. May worth to test it.


Thank you. I saw but I decided to stay with Seamonkey and Netsurf .


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> There had an update of the all gecko stuff, including www/palemoon, with some WRKSRC re-work. May worth to test it.



I compiled www/palemoon from ports last night on 2 of my machines with no problems.


----------

